# Does anyone know of any videos or tip on how to fix a greenlee 767 knockout



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

This shows an exploded view.

http://greenlee-media.precis5.com/d0f3cac4d12fa2668b1ffbc4e3254253


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

See pg 4 of this pdf:
*767 Hydraulic Hand Pump - Platt Electric Supply*



A thread at some other forum:
*filling up greenlee hydrolic hand punch*



....this one is on ET:
*greenlee hydraulic hand pump re-build*


----------

